# FOR SALE New Powertech SWC3R14 Prop



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bought this hard-walled cup for my Beavertail with a Suzuki DF60A as a spare and have ran it only one time in the river to see if it works with my boat, which it did. After that one run it was taken off and has been wrapped in a towel, inside a boat bag in dry storage as a backup. 

No need for it anymore as I have come across another spare. 

NO Imperfections or flaws what so ever. 

13 tooth spline, 3 blade, 10-3/4” diameter, hard wall cup, jumps out of the hole no problem. 

Paid over $300 brand new asking $275 obo and that’s shipped free in Florida. 

Check your spline specs I believe it’ll run on a Tohatsu and probably some other mid sized motors on here. Worst case to swap to another hub. 

If interested message me. 

Thanks. 

-Andrew


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Still have prop?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Still have prop?


I do.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sold


----------

